# My wedding ring



## Oromedur (Mar 16, 2021)

Designed to be a copy of a certain ring, not because I’m evil or have dark plans for domination of Ayrshire but merely as a tribute to the overall work.
White gold rather than the other kind and in need of a good clean.


----------



## Foundryman57 (Mar 16, 2021)

I did something similar 42 years ago, however it really was quite large and heavy, sound effects from the film are pretty much how my wedding ring was, had it reduced to make it more practical and unattractive to the "nameless one"


----------

